# Not sleeping on his house



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

I was wondering why my hedeghog does not sleep on his house anymore.
he has being doing that for 2 days now and i tried some of this things...
i tried putting a new blanket on the igloe, then he will go in the house and take the blanket out and sleep there for 2 h and then come out and sleep somewhere else. i also tried changing the place his igloe is but it does not work.
so i was wondoring what would should i do? should i buy him a new igloe or should i just let him sleep anywhere he wants?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

You could try to cover the igloo with a blanket so it is darker in the first place, when he goes in.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How old is he? Is he still eating and acting normal? Keep a very close eye on him. Some hedgies will sleep outside their houses when they are very sick.


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

He is about 1 year old. and i put the same amount of food every day and he eats the same as allways. am gonna take him to a vet today to see if he is ok. :|


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

How's your little one?


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

well the vet was not there and the woman who talked to us was not nice. but wile i was there i bought some mealworms. so am gonna take him monday.


----------

